# Lino or Vanish??



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sick of Rini peeing where she shouldnt in her cage. She doesnt do it often and its barely anything but her shelves are made of chipboard and I dont want them to get water damaged or anything. I have been thinking of lino tiles but I use fleece and imagine the fleece would slide along the lino... I could scrap the fleece (though it was expensive as I've bought a lot over the time I've had these cages), but would she slide on lino tiles? I know there are non slip lino tiles but have no idea where to find these cheap :/ And would she still slip on this? These are the tiles I've been looking at 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290510637459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
I dont think they are non-slip though but I need a lot of squares to cover my 4x 6ft by 4ft shelves for a reasonable price :/.

I then thought that I could just vanish the wood, I dont THINK the fleece would slip on this and I'm sure you can buy one which is protective against liquids. Although she wont be sitting on it (cause of the fleece) and she wouldn't really chew it as its the floor and she doesnt bother even around the holes, I know I still need to get a "animal friendly" vanish. Do any of you know any brands that sell animal friendly vanish or could anyone give me a link to where I can buy suitable vanish.

Would love peoples opinions on what they think I should do. Especially when I'm planning a second rabbit, there's going to be twice the chance of accidents or naughty weeing.

Advice and any links are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Not sure on the varnish front but about lino.

Sheet lino is better than tiles. I used tiles once in a shed and they started to peel off the wood, so the rabbits started pulling at the corners that had peeled and made it worse, also the pee seeped between the tiles so were pointless (I used B&Q tiles). I ended up just getting a cheap piece of lino on ebay and laying. You could probably do the same, use some tacks to secure it to the shelving then theres no glue involved either.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

But would I have to get rid of the fleece and would she slip? The only probably is is that I have a large amount of space to cover and most lino is sold with like a metre width extra and one shelf is 2 foot deep which is larger than half a metre so I'd probably have to buy even more and have loads of waste that wouldnt fit :/ I'm just worrying about the price :/


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you think this would be ok? I think all my boards would fit on 3mx2m
Anti slip vinyl flooring kitchen bathroom lino non | eBay UK


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Have a look for a Freecycle (or Freegle) group in your area. Thats what I am doing as I need a small off cut too.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Just realised thats vinyl I've just posted... is that a nono cause its plastic or would that be ok? I really dont know, I dont really wanna get rid of my fleece, but I think it will slip even on the anti-slip, or will it?

Do you think fleece would slip on the anti-slip vinyl, would it be ok to use vinyl under the fleece, or as I've asked, is it not ok to use vinyl?

:S


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use lino in any hutches I have, when the rabbits had hutches and for the guineas. I agree that the tiles are useless, I got a load from poundland but the just peel up and the pee gets in the joins. 
My lot have never slipped on the lino majorly, they get used to it very very quickly. As for the fleece, you should be ok to still use it, I put blankets/fleece on my laminate in the shed and and thats more slippy than lino, no problems. 

I think Vinyl is Lino to be honest, I sure its all the same stuff. Mine said vinyl when I brought it I think. 

I would say that the piece on eBay seems expencive for the size. Check around the local carpet shops and DIY stores, you may well find a cheaper offcut!

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I use lino in any hutches I have, when the rabbits had hutches and for the guineas. I agree that the tiles are useless, I got a load from poundland but the just peel up and the pee gets in the joins.
> My lot have never slipped on the lino majorly, they get used to it very very quickly. As for the fleece, you should be ok to still use it, I put blankets/fleece on my laminate in the shed and and thats more slippy than lino, no problems.
> 
> I think Vinyl is Lino to be honest, I sure its all the same stuff. Mine said vinyl when I brought it I think.
> ...


Thanks for the response I might try somewhere local but I dont know many places that do lino.

You can get lino that is wood based or something where as vinyl is plastic.

I dont mind paying like £40... though I would prefer to spend less :/


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Did you try freegle aka freecycle? I posted message on there last night and pick my Lino up tomorrow totally free of charge


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Did you try freegle aka freecycle? I posted message on there last night and pick my Lino up tomorrow totally free of charge


Tried adtrader but couldnt find anything, I'll give it a shot sometime


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about spraying the shelves with plasticote? it will give them a wipe clean water proof surface, but not leave them too slidy


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> what about spraying the shelves with plasticote? it will give them a wipe clean water proof surface, but not leave them too slidy


Never heard of that before  is it cheap enough and effective?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep its both cheep and effective, the only down side is you need to let it dry for a few hours before you put rini back, but you would need to do that with varnish too
you can get it from B&Q

it also comes in different colours, if you didnt want clear


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> yep its both cheep and effective, the only down side is you need to let it dry for a few hours before you put rini back, but you would need to do that with varnish too
> you can get it from B&Q
> 
> it also comes in different colours, if you didnt want clear


Hmm that gives me something to think about, I could do it on a day that Rini (and Theo soon hopefully!) can spend the morning/afternoon downstairs ^.^

As long as its animal friendly it may be a great idea!
How much do you think I would need to cover the 4 6x2 shelves? Do you normally do more than one coat?

Think I might need 2 cans cause it says it covers 2.23 squared metres!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes it is fully animal safe even if chewed, i would probably do 2 coats just to make sure its fully protected
it is often used for hamsters and chinchillas, to coat any wooden shelves

1 square meter is around 10.7 square feet (6 x 2 ft is 12 ft square)

i think :lol:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> yes it is fully animal safe even if chewed, i would probably do 2 coats just to make sure its fully protected
> it is often used for hamsters and chinchillas, to coat any wooden shelves
> 
> 1 square meter is around 10.7 square feet (6 x 2 ft is 12 ft square)
> ...


Hmm I wonder if 1 can would do 2 coats on that amount.. otherwise I would need like 4 cans O.O I'm sure when its on about coverage, that would be a full coverage, and it tells you to wait between coats so I would imagine the coverage would be for more than 1 coat.

Might think of investing in a couple cans


----------

